# الكتب والمخطوطات > مجلس المخطوطات >  حمل : إغاثة المستغيث في حل بعض إشكالات الأحاديث للسيوطي ( نسخة برلين الغربية )

## خالد الأنصاري

هذه أولى هداياي لهذا المنتدى الكريم :


وهو كتاب :




*إغاثة المستغيث*

*في*

*حل بعض إشكالات الحديث*


*للإمام السيوطي*




نسخة فريدة نفيسة مصورة عن نسخة مكتبة برلين الغربية ، وهي محفوظة فيها برقم ( ahlwart pm 176 1367 ) وتقع في 206 لوحة .

وتعد هذه النسخة من أنفس النفائس ، وهي ليس لها أخت في العالم ـ فيما أعلم ـ والله أعلم .






أخوكم / أبومحمد الأنصاري .

----------


## خالد الأنصاري

*تابع*

----------


## المحرر

جزاك الله خيراً يا أبا محمد ، ونفع بك ، وجعلك مباركاً أينما كنت .

وتقبل الله منا ومنكم صالح الأعمال .

----------


## خالد الأنصاري

*تابع*

----------


## خالد الأنصاري

> جزاك الله خيراً يا أبا محمد ، ونفع بك ، وجعلك مباركاً أينما كنت .
> 
> وتقبل الله منا ومنكم صالح الأعمال .



مرحباً بأبي معاذ الأخ الحبيب الصالح .... 

أسأل الله أن يتقبل منا ومنكم صادق الأقوال وصالح الأعمال .... آمين .



محبكم أبومحمد .

----------


## خالد الأنصاري

*تابع*

----------


## خالد الأنصاري

*يلي غداً بإذن الله تعالى .*






أخوكم / أبومحمد .

----------


## خالد الأنصاري

*يتبع*

----------


## خالد الأنصاري

*يتبع*

----------


## خالد الأنصاري

*يتبع*

----------


## خالد الأنصاري

*يتبع*

----------


## ثوابت

جزاكم الله خيرا فضيلة الشيخ
و أنا سعيد جدا بهذا القدر السعيد الذي جعلني أرىكلمات من أعتز بهما جدا-الشيخين  خالد الأنصاري و عبد الله المزروع- مرة ثانية

----------


## أبو عبد المهيمن

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
من فضلك الأخ خالد لو سمحت بتكميل باقي المخطوط بارك الله فيكم لأنه جد ممتع هل يعتبر هذا من تأليف السيوطي أم هو شرح لكتاب للنووي وجزاكم الله خيرا
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

----------


## خالد الأنصاري

*يتبع*

----------


## خالد الأنصاري

*يتبع*

----------


## خالد الأنصاري

*يتبع*

----------


## أبوعبيدة السلفي

جزاك الله خيرا أخي الحبيب

----------


## خالد الأنصاري

*يتبع*

----------


## خالد الأنصاري

*يتبع*

----------


## خالد الأنصاري

*يتبع*

----------


## خالد الأنصاري

*يتبع*

----------


## خالد الأنصاري

*يتبع*

----------


## الحمادي

نفع الله بكم يا أبا محمد

----------


## خالد الأنصاري

*يتبع*

----------


## خالد الأنصاري

*يتبع*

----------


## خالد الأنصاري

*يتبع*

----------


## خالد الأنصاري

*يتبع*

----------


## خالد الأنصاري

*يتبع*

----------


## خالد الأنصاري

*يتبع*

----------


## خالد الأنصاري

*يتبع*

----------


## خالد الأنصاري

*يتبع*

----------


## خالد الأنصاري

*يتبع*

----------


## خالد الأنصاري

*يتبع*

----------


## خالد الأنصاري

يتبع

----------


## خالد الأنصاري

يتبع

----------


## خالد الأنصاري

يتبع

----------


## خالد الأنصاري

يتبع

----------


## خالد الأنصاري

يتبع

----------


## خالد الأنصاري

يتبع

----------


## خالد الأنصاري

يتبع

----------


## خالد الأنصاري

يتبع

----------


## خالد الأنصاري

يتبع

----------


## خالد الأنصاري

يتبع

----------


## خالد الأنصاري

يتبع

----------


## خالد الأنصاري

يتبع

----------


## خالد الأنصاري

يتبع

----------


## خالد الأنصاري

يتبع

----------


## خالد الأنصاري

يتبع

----------


## خالد الأنصاري

*الملف الأخيــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــر .*

*والحمدلله الذي بنعمته تتم الصالحات*







محبكم / أبومحمد .

----------


## أبو جبير

جزاكم الله خيرا شيخنا الفاضل خالد على هذه التحفة القيمة.
ونسأل الله سبحانه وتعالى أن يجعل هذه المخطوطة وغيرها في ميزان حسناتكم يارب
كما أسأله أن يوفقنا بالعمل بما تعلمنا وأن يهدينا على الحق إلى أن نلقاه 
شيخنا الفاضل نحن لا نملك لك إلا الدعاء ولو عندنا شيء آخر ما بخلنا به ...

----------


## خالد الأنصاري

> جزاكم الله خيرا شيخنا الفاضل خالد على هذه التحفة القيمة.
> ونسأل الله سبحانه وتعالى أن يجعل هذه المخطوطة وغيرها في ميزان حسناتكم يارب
> كما أسأله أن يوفقنا بالعمل بما تعلمنا وأن يهدينا على الحق إلى أن نلقاه 
> شيخنا الفاضل نحن لا نملك لك إلا الدعاء ولو عندنا شيء آخر ما بخلنا به ...



جزاك الله خيراً أخي الحبيب على هذه المشاعر الطيبة ، ويكفيني من إخواني الدعاء لي ولوالداي .

كما لا أنسى صديقي الحميم الأخ الشيخ الحبيب عبدالله الحمادي ، فله مني الشكر والامتنان .



محبكم / أبومحمد .

----------


## الفاضل

*جزاكم الله خيرا..
هل يمكن جمع المخطوط برابط واحد ؟*

----------


## عاصم يوسف لباي

ألسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
ألحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على خير خلق الله وبعد ..
في أول إشتراكي أحيي هذا المجلس العلمي الموقر وأقول للجميع : أدامكم الله للخير والعطاء 
وللأخ الفاضل  خالد الأنصاري  بارك فيك على هذه التحفة القيمة .	
{ وَمَنْ أَحْسَنُ قَوْلاً مِّمَّن دَعَا إِلَى اللَّهِ وَعَمِلَ صَالِحاً وَقَالَ إِنَّنِي مِنَ الْمُسْلِمِينَ }

----------


## fahad

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته وبعد
اثابكم الله على هذاالموقع انه روضة من رياض الجنة قال صلى الله عليه وسلم اذامررتم برياض الجنة غارتعو قالواومارياض الجنة قال حلق الذكر.اثابكم الله على كل حرف تنشرونه في هذاالموقع واسلام عليكم

----------


## أبو ذر الفاضلي

أخي خالد نحن تعبنا من تحميل الكتاب فماذا نقول عنك وأنت تجحملت هذا العبء الكبير ؟ جزاك الله خيرا .

----------


## ضياء الدين

أخي الشيخ خالد ، بارك الله فيك وجزاك خير الجزاء
لقد قمت بتحميل جميع صور المخطوط ، غير أني وجدت اضطرابًا في موافقة ترقيم الصور للترقيم داخل المخطوط ، ونتيجة لذلك سقطت بعض الأوراق ، فمثلا سقطت الورقة رقم 110 من الترقيم الداخلي ، وكذلك من الورقة 137 إلى 139 . ويعز علينا جميعا أن يشوب مثلَ هذا العمل النبيل مثلُ ذلك النقص ، فأرجو منك أخي الكريم مراجعة صور المخطوط وإفادتنا عن سبب هذا السقط وهذا الاضطراب ، وهل هما في أصل المخطوط أم أنه خطأ في التصوير ، وكيف يمكن معالجة هذه المشكلة .

----------


## عبدالرحمن

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## الراوي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته شكرا لك ... بارك الله فيك ...

----------


## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

جزى الله خيرا شيخنا خالد على هذه التحفة النفيسة والدرة الثمينة وبارك فيما عنده وزاده من فضله وبره
وهذا رابط آخر لتحميل الكتاب النفيس هذا في ملف واحد تيسيرا وتقريبا للانتفاع به

http://www.ahlalhdeeth.net/bidawy/MOSTAGHIT.rar

----------


## أبو عبد الله المصرى

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
 (ابتسامة) (ابتسامة) 
الحمدلله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين 
شكرا لك ... بارك الله فيك ... وجعل الله هذا العمل من صالح أعمالك وتقبل الله منك صالح الأعمال وتجاوز عن سيئها وغفر الله لك ولوالديك

----------


## محمدعمرو

جزاك الله كل خير ولك منا الدعاء

----------


## حامد الأنصاري

> جزى الله خيرا شيخنا خالد على هذه التحفة النفيسة والدرة الثمينة وبارك فيما عنده وزاده من فضله وبره
> وهذا رابط آخر لتحميل الكتاب النفيس هذا في ملف واحد تيسيرا وتقريبا للانتفاع به
> 
> http://www.ahlalhdeeth.net/bidawy/MOSTAGHIT.rar


هل من مجدد لرابط هذا المخطوط النفيس

----------

